# Trovoada a Sul do Barlavento - 16-03-2017



## ecobcg (17 Mar 2017 às 19:24)

Uma bela linha de instabilidade a SW... uma linha secundária que se formou a Sul de Faro e veio para Oeste, e posicionamento aqui junto à costa, em Carvoeiro. Um único senão.. a trovoada podia estar um bocadinho mas perto, mas alguns raios ainda posaram para a foto! 

Fica aqui um excerto da noite:



 



 



 



 

Todas as fotos da noite podem ser vistas aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2017 às 20:52)

ecobcg disse:


> Uma bela linha de instabilidade a SW... uma linha secundária que se formou a Sul de Faro e veio para Oeste, e posicionamento aqui junto à costa, em Carvoeiro. Um único senão.. a trovoada podia estar um bocadinho mas perto, mas alguns raios ainda posaram para a foto!
> 
> Fica aqui um excerto da noite:
> 
> ...



Excelente, sempre em cima do acontecimento!

PS: Belos dias de praia já passei na praia da 4ª foto.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mar 2017 às 15:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Excelente, sempre em cima do acontecimento!
> 
> PS: Belos dias de praia já passei na praia da 4ª foto.



Obrigado!

Sim... a belíssima Praia da Sr.ª da Rocha...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mar 2017 às 21:12)

Que belos registos! 

É de facto muito bom termos alguém no Algarve que capte sempre os eventos que por lá passam. Mais um magnífico trabalho, @ecobcg!


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Mar 2017 às 21:28)

Registos espetaculares @ecobcg! Quem me dera ter as oportunidades que tens! 


Duarte Sousa disse:


> É de facto muito bom termos alguém no Algarve que capte sempre os eventos que por lá passam. Mais um magnífico trabalho, @ecobcg!


Infelizmente, é o único.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mar 2017 às 22:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Infelizmente, é o único.



Verdade, mas mais vale ter alguém do que ninguém


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mar 2017 às 22:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Que belos registos!
> 
> É de facto muito bom termos alguém no Algarve que capte sempre os eventos que por lá passam. Mais um magnífico trabalho, @ecobcg!





Tiagolco disse:


> Registos espetaculares @ecobcg! Quem me dera ter as oportunidades que tens
> 
> Infelizmente, é o único.



Obrigado pessoal! 

Por mim podiam vir ainda mais situações destas.. ehehe... 
Mas até que nem me posso queixar muito nos últimos tempos...
 A Primavera está à porta... veremos se será activa ou não


----------

